# Everything worked out :)



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I made a post a couple months back called "hard decision, need advice" which was about rehoming my cats because my older female was stressed out by my pug Ruby. Everytime I thought of rehoming them, I would quickly change my mind. I just couldnt actually get myself to do it, because I do love my cats, I was thinking more for their own health and happiness. 

I talked to my mom today, about how when I move out this summer I wont be able to take the cats with me since I would be moving to a one bedroom or bachelor apartment, and the stress may be too much on them. I was asking her if she had anyone in mind who was looking to adopt two cats. (I wouldnt just give them to anyone, I wanted to know the people who would adopt my cats)
Anyways, my mom said she's been thinking about it and she doesnt want them to go because she too loves them, especially my male Sam - he follows her around all day like a baby lol. So she said when I move, she will keep them  I am so relieved and happy I cant even explain it. I never expected my mom would want to keep them. And yeah, thats my good news


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats great news!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's fantastic news. Rehiring a pet is never easy, but good for you for recognizing what is best for them, and that's awesome they get to stay in the family!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Best outcome ever! (other than you being able to take them of course). Now you can plan without having that worry hanging over your head.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love parents


----------

